# Aktuelle Meerforellenrute bis ca. 250 Euro wer kann helfen



## mike0714 (6. Dezember 2010)

Hallo, wer kann mir eine Aktuelle Meerforellenrute bis ca. 250 Euro empfehlen , ich benutze Blinker und Wobbler bis ca. 20gramm  und Fische mit einer geflochtene Schnur.
Die Rute sollte so um die 3 Meter sein und man sollte damit bis zum Horizont werfen können.|bigeyes
Mir ist da schon die Fenwick Ironfeader 2 für ca. 180 Euronen in den Sinn gekommen , aber sie ist schon etwas alt und wollte mal Fragen ob es zurzeit nicht noch etwas besseres auf den Markt gibt zum Meerforellenfischen.
Viele grüße #6


----------



## zesch (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenrute bis ca. 250 Euro wer kann helfen*

Shimano Aspire...(egal welche Serie)

3,00 m bis 50 Gramm Wurfgewicht

ein ideales Arbeitsgerät für weite Würfe

Gruß
zesch


----------



## jd. (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenrute bis ca. 250 Euro wer kann helfen*

Gamkatsu Cheetah 96M, 

allerdings die "Alte" ohne das "R". über den kurzen Griff kann man geteilter Meinung sein. Aber über Aktion und Wurfverhalten gibt es wohl wenige (die die Rute gefischt haben) die anderer Meinung sind.

Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Golfstrom (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenrute bis ca. 250 Euro wer kann helfen*

Zwar auch kein aktuelles Modell ... aber ich fische seit 2Jahren die Ron Thompson Flexide in 3m mit 15-45g Wurfgewicht.
Nach einigen Ruten vorher, für mich die perfekte Mefo-Rute. Super leicht, schöner Blank, gute Grifflänge. Köder zw. 18 und 25g fliegen bis zum Horizont und (was noch wichtiger ist) im letzten Jahr nur eine Forelle im Drill verloren.


----------



## smith1337 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenrute bis ca. 250 Euro wer kann helfen*

Gamkatsu Cheetah 96M


dem kann ich nichts hinzufügen #6 wenn man nur eine rute für "alles" möchte, ist das ein sehr geiler stock!!! fische selber die 96MH als ergänzung für köder ab 18/20gr zu meiner xst...mein bester kumpel fischt die 96M


----------



## Merlin (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenrute bis ca. 250 Euro wer kann helfen*

World Champion Seaspin...
3.20m   Wg.  20-50g
damit kannst du bis " zum Horizont " werfen


----------



## Dr. Komix (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenrute bis ca. 250 Euro wer kann helfen*

Ich hätte noch eine rst M5 da...


----------



## mike0714 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenrute bis ca. 250 Euro wer kann helfen*

Joh , was soll die RST denn kosten?


----------



## HD4ever (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenrute bis ca. 250 Euro wer kann helfen*

hab ne 3,2m Daiwa longcast Seatrout mit -70g als "Auslaufmodell" für schlappe 50 EUR ergattert ....
auch nen tolles Teil für weite Würfe und doch etwas "Geldbörsenfreundlicher" :m


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenrute bis ca. 250 Euro wer kann helfen*



mike0714 schrieb:


> Hallo, wer kann mir eine Aktuelle Meerforellenrute bis ca. 250 Euro empfehlen , ich benutze Blinker und Wobbler bis ca. 20gramm und Fische mit einer geflochtene Schnur.
> Die Rute sollte so um die 3 Meter sein und man sollte damit bis zum Horizont werfen können.|bigeyes
> Mir ist da schon die Fenwick Ironfeader 2 für ca. 180 Euronen in den Sinn gekommen , *aber sie ist schon etwas alt* und wollte mal Fragen ob es zurzeit nicht noch etwas besseres auf den Markt gibt zum Meerforellenfischen.
> Viele grüße #6


 


Aber deshalb nicht automatisch schlechter.Ich würde meine
so schnell nicht hergeben.#6
Und sollte noch eine zu bekommen sein,dann bestimmt noch
unter dem genannten Preis.Meine hat damals 300€ gekostet.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Salty Waterboy (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenrute bis ca. 250 Euro wer kann helfen*

Fenwick Iron Feather II:vik:

130,-€ bei Moritz in Ka-Ki.

die geilste Rute die ich bis jetzt hatte und ich suchte schon 3-4Jahre, nicht nur nach irgendeiner, sondern nach *"DER"* Rute. Und in ihr hab ich sie gefungen.

Hab die 8-32gr. Version in 3,00m.#6


----------



## mike0714 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenrute bis ca. 250 Euro wer kann helfen*

Hast du eine 4000 Rolle drauf , und wenn ja , ist sie damit Kopflastig?Komme aus AAchen und bis Moritz scheint mir der Weg doch ein bisschen zu weit , aber für 139 Euronen währe es eine Überlegung wert!!!!!!!


----------



## Margaux (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenrute bis ca. 250 Euro wer kann helfen*

RST Impuls Spin 2,85m 5-20g. HANDAUFBAU *NEU*

Einsteg Sic Titan-Ringe
DPS 18 Soft Touch Rollenhalter
Korkgriff 35 cm plus Abschlusskappe
Vorgriff 6,5 cm

Neupreis: 300€
Mein Festpreis: 250€
zuzüglich 15,30€ Versand per GLS

Grüße,
Volker


----------



## Salty Waterboy (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenrute bis ca. 250 Euro wer kann helfen*

Ja, aber die shimano rarenium 4000er, also vom Gewicht eher eine übliche 3000er, wenn sie bespult montiert ist, dann ist der Mittelpunkt, des Gewichts, der rute am Übergang vom oberen Griffstück zum Blank. Also meiner Meinung nach genau richtig.:vik:

Ich meine das es die Pietsche auch für nicht ganz 200,- € im Netz irgendwo zu schießen gibt, hast die Spritkosten dann gespart.


----------



## bafoangler (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenrute bis ca. 250 Euro wer kann helfen*

http://cgi.ebay.de/FENWICK-IRONFEAT...432985&cguid=4179413112b0a0e20517b1f7ff17c19d


----------



## Salty Waterboy (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenrute bis ca. 250 Euro wer kann helfen*

Sag ich ja! #6


----------



## mike0714 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenrute bis ca. 250 Euro wer kann helfen*

Die Fenwick Ironfeader 2 ist mir ja schon von Anfang an im Kopf herumgeflogen , habe aber vileicht auch spass an der Abu Rocksweeper , welche von den beiden würdet ihr den empfehlen;+


----------



## Salty Waterboy (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenrute bis ca. 250 Euro wer kann helfen*

die abu kenn ich leider nicht.#c

versuch am besten beide Stöcke mal in die Hand zu nehmen und dann vergleichen, bin damals auch mit meiner Quantum Seaspin zu moritz gefahren und hab mir die Fenwick erst nach nem gründlichen Vergleich, von fast ner Stunde, geholt.:g


----------



## mike0714 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenrute bis ca. 250 Euro wer kann helfen*

Hallo,
Bellyfischer , weshalb hast du dich für die Rute mit 32 gr. entschieden und nicht die mit  48 gr. |bigeyes


----------



## Salty Waterboy (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenrute bis ca. 250 Euro wer kann helfen*

Also am liebsten hätt ich beide genommen:q, die 32er und die 48er, da ich aber noch eine sehr gute Quantum Seaspin in 50 gr. habe, brauchte ich nur noch eine fürs leichte, windstille fischen. Die Quantum ist fürs schwere, windige fischen. Einer nimmt eine für alles, aber ich hab lieber die auswahl.


----------



## mike0714 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenrute bis ca. 250 Euro wer kann helfen*

Mit welcher Ködergröße in gr. Angelst du den |kopfkrat


----------



## mike0714 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenrute bis ca. 250 Euro wer kann helfen*

Habe auch gelesen das die 
*Fenwick Ironfeather II den gleichen Blank haben soll wie die **BERKLEY SERIES ONE SKELETOR 2;+
Hat da jemand eine Ahnung zu|kopfkrat
*


----------



## Salty Waterboy (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenrute bis ca. 250 Euro wer kann helfen*

also bei windstille mit 16gr. - höchstens 20gr.
und bei wind 24gr. - höchstens 28gr.

Ist aber geschmackssache.

Ja, das mit dem blank habe ich auch schon gehört, bzw. gelesen. das bedeutet ja einfach nur, das die beiden Ruten die gleiche Aktion und WG haben werden und die Optik sich nur unterscheidet, halt auch wieder nur geschmackssache, mir persönlich würde die berkley zu modern zum Mefo-fischen aussehen. Denke auch das die Preisunterschiede nur vom Herrstellernamen abhängig sind.


----------



## Dr. Komix (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenrute bis ca. 250 Euro wer kann helfen*



mike0714 schrieb:


> Habe auch gelesen das die
> *Fenwick Ironfeather II den gleichen Blank haben soll wie die **BERKLEY SERIES ONE SKELETOR 2;+
> Hat da jemand eine Ahnung zu|kopfkrat
> *



das isr richtig!
Der blank ist der gleiche, die FW hat bessere rutenringe und ein rutenrohr, was sie etwas teurer macht.

Ich besitze die FW If II in 3,35 bis 54g die kopflastig ist aber ein spöket bis nach dk feuert.

Die berkley skeletor I (schöneres Design) in 3M bis 32g kann ich nur weiter empfehlen! Zwischen 10g bis max 25g feuert sie verdammt gut. Und das für 70€ ;-)

Dr. K


----------



## marioschreiber (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenrute bis ca. 250 Euro wer kann helfen*



Dr. Komix schrieb:


> ...Die berkley skeletor I (schöneres Design) in 3M bis 32g kann ich nur weiter empfehlen! Zwischen 10g bis max 25g feuert sie verdammt gut...QUOTE]
> 
> Ich würde meine Skeletor gegen keine andere eintauschen wollen ! :k


----------



## Margaux (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenrute bis ca. 250 Euro wer kann helfen*



mike0714 schrieb:


> Die Fenwick Ironfeader 2 ist mir ja schon von Anfang an im Kopf herumgeflogen , habe aber vileicht auch spass an der Abu Rocksweeper , welche von den beiden würdet ihr den empfehlen;+


 
Die Rocksweeper ist viel zu schnell und für das Mefo-Fischen ungeeignet. Der Iron Feather-Blank ist ganz passabel, allerdings stehen die werksseitig verbauten Ringe sehr (meines Erachtens zu) eng.

Der passionierte Küstenangler fischt oft mit Rainshadow XST- oder RST-Blanks, die speziell für die Forellenfischerei entwickelt wurden und damit optimal für das Meerforellenangeln sind. 

Das Köderspektrum reicht in der Regel von 10g. More Silda bis 20g. Snaps und dazwischen bspw. Hansen-Blinker von 12-18g. Die Tendenz der letzten Jahre geht zu immer leichteren Ködern. Ich fische immer so leicht wie es die Bedingungen zulassen, am liebsten mit 10-13g., bei stärkerem Wind 15-18g., wenn Dorsche unter Land kommen, Spöket 18g. und Snaps 20g.


----------



## volkerm (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenrute bis ca. 250 Euro wer kann helfen*

Rocksweeper 1002 MH mit 25-30 gr.
Schwirrt mir auch schon länger im Kopf rum.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## mike0714 (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenrute bis ca. 250 Euro wer kann helfen*



Dr. Komix schrieb:


> das isr richtig!
> Der blank ist der gleiche, die FW hat bessere rutenringe und ein rutenrohr, was sie etwas teurer macht.
> 
> Ich besitze die FW If II in 3,35 bis 54g die kopflastig ist aber ein spöket bis nach dk feuert.
> ...



Wo gibt es denn die für 70 Euronen;+


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenrute bis ca. 250 Euro wer kann helfen*



Dr. Komix schrieb:


> das isr richtig!
> Der blank ist der gleiche, die FW hat bessere rutenringe und ein rutenrohr, was sie etwas teurer macht.
> 
> Ich besitze die FW If II in 3,35 bis 54g die kopflastig ist *aber ein spöket bis nach dk feuert.*
> ...


 


Kommt vllt. auch etwas auf den Standplatz an.|supergri
Habe die Rute übrigens auch,aber für Lachs.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## mike0714 (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenrute bis ca. 250 Euro wer kann helfen*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Kommt vllt. auch etwas auf den Standplatz an.|supergri
> Habe die Rute übrigens auch,aber für Lachs.
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:


Ja wo denn#c


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenrute bis ca. 250 Euro wer kann helfen*



mike0714 schrieb:


> Ja wo denn#c


 

DK,Skjern #h

Jürgen


----------



## kaizr (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenrute bis ca. 250 Euro wer kann helfen*

Hat einer von euch schonmal die Berkley Skeletor Pro 2,7 7-28g WG probiert?

Wollte meine eigentlich verkaufen, nun denke ich aber das sie eig. auch für mich selbst ganz passabel ist, was meint ihr?

Die ist ja baugleich mit der Skeletor series 2


----------



## Dr. Komix (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenrute bis ca. 250 Euro wer kann helfen*



mike0714 schrieb:


> Ja wo denn#c



Bei M in KK


----------



## ADDI 69 (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenrute bis ca. 250 Euro wer kann helfen*



mike0714 schrieb:


> Joh , was soll die RST denn kosten?


Na wenn du ne fertige von RST nimmst dann so viel: http://www.hav-shop.de/de/Produkte/Spinnruten/RST-M5-sle-Spinn  ansonnsten kosten die Blanks zum Selbstaufbau von 670 bis 850 Euro pro stück je nach Größe und WG



Dr. Komix schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch eine rst M5 da...


Fisch das Teil selber mann ,bloß weil du deine blöde Stella nich hast die die Rute auch nicht besser macht liegt das Sahnestück in der Ecke und verstaubt#q kann ich nicht verstehen#d


----------



## FehmarnAngler (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenrute bis ca. 250 Euro wer kann helfen*



kaizr schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch schonmal die Berkley Skeletor Pro 2,7 7-28g WG probiert?
> 
> Wollte meine eigentlich verkaufen, nun denke ich aber das sie eig. auch für mich selbst ganz passabel ist, was meint ihr?
> 
> Die ist ja baugleich mit der Skeletor series 2


 
Ich habe ne Skelli in 270cm 28gr, allerdings die 2. Auf Meerforelle geht die ganz gut, optimal wirft sie sich meiner Meinung nach mit 15-18gr. Ich knüppel meine aber mit 25gr noch durch, wenn's auf Dorsch geht. Ja, eigentlich isse zu weich dafür, hab aber noch nichts besseres :c


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenrute bis ca. 250 Euro wer kann helfen*

Moin Moin,
Neben den ganzen klangvollen Namen wie Berkley,Fenwick,RST, Shimpanski etc, empfehlungen, schmeiss ich mal ne ganz andere Rute in die Runde.
Die Balzer Alegra Edition IM 12 Seatrout Dyneema in 3,05m mit nem angegebenen WG von 8-36gr.
Ich habe mir die Rute selbst grad als Backup zu meiner geliebten aber doch in die Tage gekommenen Quantum Energy Seaspin MH 3,15m 15-35grWG geordert.
Bisher konnte ich die Balzer leider noch nicht an der Küste einsetzen, aber am heimischen Dorfteich musste sie sich schon intensiven Wurftests unterziehen. Am wohlsten fühlt sich die Rute bei Ködergewichten zwischen 10 und 16gr. Verträgt aber auch locker voll durchgezogene 20gr. Die zu erzielenden Wurfweiten sind phantastisch.
Mit ner Rolle um 330gr (bei mir 4000erAspire) ist die Rute bei einem Eigengewicht von 216gr (Küchenwaage) perfekt auf Höhe des Schnurlaufröllchens ausbalanciert. Mit ner Rolle um 270gr. nur unwesentlich darüber.
Für mich ist diese Rute imho der absolute Preis/Leistungsieger in der ~100€ Klasse.


----------



## Eisbär14 (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenrute bis ca. 250 Euro wer kann helfen*

Weil wir schon mal am Ruten rumschmeißen sind könnte ich ja auch mal meine in die Runde werfen.
DAM Calyber Seatrout wg bis 42 g, für Köder um die 22-30g eine super Rute.


----------



## Salty Waterboy (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenrute bis ca. 250 Euro wer kann helfen*



Eisbär14 schrieb:


> Weil wir schon mal am Ruten rumschmeißen sind könnte ich ja auch mal meine in die Runde werfen.
> DAM Calyber Seatrout wg bis 42 g, für Köder um die 22-30g eine super Rute.


 
Die hatte ich auch mal, hab sie im Netz bestell und ohne sie zu testen gleich weitergegeben.

Mir war die zu hart und sie kam eher ,für mich, rüber als sehr gute Hechtrute für mittlschwere Köder. Sah auch so grob aus.

Von der Quali aber gut verarbeitet.#6


----------



## Nolfravel (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenrute bis ca. 250 Euro wer kann helfen*

Rutenschmeißen:


Tusk X2M 20-40gr (real: 10-20)

DIE Allround-Mefo-Spinne.



JP


----------



## Eisbär14 (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenrute bis ca. 250 Euro wer kann helfen*

@ Bellyfisher
 ja sie ist etwas härter,da ich aber bei mir immer mal mit einem fetten Esox rechnen muß ist das schon die beste Lösung (für mich)


----------



## FehmarnAngler (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenrute bis ca. 250 Euro wer kann helfen*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Rutenschmeißen:
> 
> 
> Tusk X2M 20-40gr (real: 10-20)
> ...


 

EINSPRUCH!!!
Ich würde sie bis 30gr durchknüppeln


----------



## Salty Waterboy (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenrute bis ca. 250 Euro wer kann helfen*



Eisbär14 schrieb:


> @ Bellyfisher
> ja sie ist etwas härter,da ich aber bei mir immer mal mit einem fetten Esox rechnen muß ist das schon die beste Lösung (für mich)


 
Jetzt wo ich auf deinen Ort schaue, sehe ich das die Rute dann doch ideal ist, denn Hechte habt ihr denk ich mal noch mehr als Mefos.


----------



## Eisbär14 (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenrute bis ca. 250 Euro wer kann helfen*

Obwohl ich dieses Jahr mehr größere Mefos( http://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=2816 ) als große Hechte gefangen habe


----------

